# Ebay baby



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

A couple of days ago there was a post made about a sling on ebay, I have updated on her in that topic however I am making another to attatch pictures to.

To be honest if anyone had bought it for food they would be disappointed.

She was in a wax worm tub with a bit of WET dirt type stuff that had clumped, she was no where to be seen and when I eventually found her she was soaking coated in the substrate with clumps stuck to her.
To be honest I thought she was dead.
I got her out on to my hand and she was not moving, however I started taking the lumps away from her and as I did so one of her legs moved.
Slowly I turned her up the right way to find her missing two legs :sad: Found them later mixed in to the clumps. 
I managed to get all of the clumps off of her legs so she could stand, and then removed them from her abdomen.
She can not move well and I had to physically lift her from my hand to her home on the tip of my finger. 

Currently she is warming up on a heat mat, and although she can now stand I am guessing only time will tell...

And although I bought her as a gift for someone, I am saying now that is my baby survives she is staying right here <3333 I was not even planning on removing her from the tub, I just wanted to look at her. 

Now for pictures

The paper packaging








The cricket box and a little of the dirt I removed








More of the dirt and the lid








What she was in and you can see the lump in the top corner.. Well that is her

























After I stood her up and removed most 'substrate' from her


----------



## 118-118 (Dec 16, 2008)

All my mantids over the past few years have come from ebay also got some assassin bugs off there. Not T's yet, but Iv got 6 been delivered today from spider shop. My uncle sells alot of stuff on ebay all listed as 'live food' :lol2: 

Congrats on your win


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Aw poor wee soul. At least she's alive! Good luck with her


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

And a couple taken on my camera


































Thank you for the comments guys C:

I had never bought a tarantula from ebay before, but when I saw her D: I could not bear to let her go to someone who may feed her to something.
She is one very expencive damaged baby XD But  As you can see in the last pic  SHE STANDS!


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

Awww how horrible!
I hope the wee one comes through for you!
Good luck.


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Thank you c:


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

I don't think anybody would have really bought her to feed to something, people just list it as live food to get past ebay regulations about what they are allowed to sell.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Poor little thing. I think you should call her Lucky :lol2: 
I hope that seller doesn't have any more T's as they obviously have no idea how to care for them.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Firstly oh noes, poor little mite. Glad it has found a good home now and is not going to be eaten,and secondly awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww how cute is that little thing:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

I hope youve messaged them to tell them off over the way they have packaged the poor sling


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I'd defo leave negative feedback for that.


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

I have told them that she is in bad condition but gave them their feedback ; ; 

And tbh XD I was thinking of calling her Lucky. Lucky to be alive -nods-

She is adorable though.


----------



## Slinkies mum (Jul 15, 2008)

I rarely leave neg feedback on Ebay but in this case I definately would have done. Did they disclaim responsibility in the listing for DOAs? I always avoid any that do for just that reason.
Hope she comes good keep us informed.


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

I really wish I had done neg feedback


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Spider Call said:


> I really wish I had done neg feedback


did she not make it then?


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

So far she is still alive however has not moved from where I placed her, so to be honest I am not holding much hope...


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

spiders and other inverts are listed as livefood purely to get round Ebay rules. It's all a game. I thought everyone knew that?


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

Sold by an uncaring seller. Name and shame, I say.

Lets hope with all your care it lives a healthy life,,:2thumb:


----------



## gizzard (May 5, 2008)

how much was she? what species? poor little thing! some people are just evil!
if it makes it then tell them it died, if it is covered by a guarantee, and send them back the tub of dirt. 
they sound like the people who wouldnt give a damn enough to check it is in there and just bin it!
you get your money back and a free spider. its what they deserve!


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

She is a red rump, and cost me just over £10 including postage <_< I could have picked one up at this size for around £2 fully legged. But ah well..

Got home this morning and she is gone XD So I am guessing she moved in to her 'hide' C: Quite happy that she has moved actually, althohgh my little avic died in moult over night 

One loss one gain, back to 7.


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

RIP little avic, but at least the red rump has perked up.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

aw sorry about your avic but so glad to hear ebay baby has perked up


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

The little baby is still alive C:
However I am waiting for her food to arrive XD Soo yeah...

Hopefully it gets here soon..


----------



## Kismet (Sep 17, 2008)

Sorry to be a bit of a pleb – but why would you buy a spider off ebay?!?!

I can almost guarantee they’re not going to be delivered in good condition, you have no idea who you’re buying from and the reason they list them as ‘Livefood’ is that eBay has rules in place against selling livestock for good reason, and that’s to stop the cruelty caused to animals by folks trying to make a quick buck!

It’s fortunate that this little one landed alive – I wish her all the best in your care, but I beseech you, and all other folks reading this, not to further such merky setups by paying into them when there are so many reputable shops and dealers around online these days. :2thumb:


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

I am nearly sure the same seller has another spid on ebay


----------



## gizzard (May 5, 2008)

Link?


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

Mexican Red Knee Tarantula spiderling snake Lizard food on eBay, also, Spiders Insects, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 09-Feb-09 18:59:05 GMT)


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

LOL!

Well there is no way that I am buying that one! XD


----------



## Kismet (Sep 17, 2008)

£30 for a spiderling that will 'soon' (give it five to eight years) grow into a bigger spider!?!!? Plus £6 quid to send it! Bargain!!!

Genius and well worth every penny.

Reported it to eBay - up to them if they take action but if not I feel sorry for anyone who buys it. It's worth ten quid inc packaging tops! :bash:


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

I lol'd at the chile rose tbh XD Saying it would 'soon' be a big spider


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

atleast its been removed


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

well done guys! i thought it was the same seller......i too reported it!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

£30 for a tiny sling!! I hope no one was gullible enough to buy one.


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

poor babies....


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

that sling at the start of the thread was £30? and its a red knee?


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

checked no red rump and a tenner....


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

lmao, what is peoples major malfunction when it comes to ebay sales? 

Seriously,
Whats the difference between selling on ebay and ANYWHERE else... please... tell me..


To me, it just seems that your setting a crusade against these sellers for generally no reasons, or atleast a REALLY weak one.

id probably deem it harrasment if your just reporting them all constantly

If you dont like the price, DONT BUY.

and about the arrival in bad conditions... are you honestly telling me EVERY other time youv bought a tarantula online, theyv always been in tiptop packaging, well theyr not lol, iv had some really sorry excuses arrive at my door, even my Heterometrus swammerdami package was ruined and very poor, that containe d two adults of this holygrail species.

People will sell items on what ever site they can advertise on, and selling on ebay doesnt really bare any difference to Bugnation other than that it gets a much bigger audience, ie an increased chance of sales.. that wrong is it?


----------



## Kismet (Sep 17, 2008)

I think my beef is largely the same as it is with stupid petshops that sell spids they know bum all about at inflated prices. They give bad and wrong advice and will sell to anyone who'll take it!

eBay has a no pets policy for good reason, as I stated before, it stops money hungry gets from trading in animals, showing little regard for their good care or health. 

They don't need a good reputation in the eyes of the online community of arachnid keepers as would be required selling on a forum or other specialised classified site. Their success relies entirely upon the ignorance of the buyer (something which long run will likely kill the animal anyways). :bash:

If in a small way getting these ads removed pushes the ignorant buyers towards the reputable online dealers (where they'll get a better deal, healthier animals and good advice) then I'll report them every time.

If the ignorant buyer resorts to their local pet shop then more fool them and their £30 for a sling that's going to look nothing like the picture they've seen for a good five years...then heck I did what I could! :whistling2:


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Kismet said:


> I think my beef is largely the same as it is with stupid petshops that sell spids they know bum all about at inflated prices. They give bad and wrong advice and will sell to anyone who'll take it!
> 
> _The price petshops charge reflects the prices they pay, they get them from reptile tradee suppliers generally, so the prices reflect the ripoff prices the petshop are charged_
> 
> ...


_Well surely if theyr ignorent and go to a petshop, and 'more fool them' then surely same rule goes with ebay, if people want to spend £30 on a unhealthy spider, then 'more fool them'? whats the difference between ebay and petshops in taht sense?_


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

I never stated that ALL spiders are packaged well, however in the animals best intrest yes I do think people should learn HOW to post an animal safely before doing so.

How hard is it to completely line a film pot with soft tissue, place the spiderling in and then put a folded piece of tissue over the top of it so everything is soft? 
The answer to that not hard at all -_-
If there is something hard a spiderling can hit its self on when bumped or shaken then yes it more than likely will break. However I had two sent to me correctly packaged, and as I answered the door my postie dropped them. 
Due to the fact that they were packed like they were in a padded room they were fine. 
I have recieved some with not a lot of padding who have died, but that is on the seller not making sure the animal is safe.
All I was saying is that if she HAD been packed softly, not with hard bits that could move, she could have saved her some pain.


And as for shop prices... I have to say my avic came from a shop... Yes she was expencive, but I love her. And if I was willing to pay what she cost then I see no problem.
They are worth as much as you are willing to pay.

As for an update on my baby... She is really not doing well 
She has moved a little but tbh unless you poke her legs to check you have no idea if she is alive...


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)

Im so glad i no longer have a pet shop with all the know it all's & whiners out there, people who've been keeping herps & insects for a couple of years and think they know everything, they whinge about the prices,they whinge about housing being incorrect when its only temporary .... they'd soon be complaining if they had my rent bill which was £25,000 pa, then the council tax which was another £12,000pa, then the electric bill which was £600-£700+ per mth, plus public liability insurance, wages, water rates, inland revenue bill, advertising, etc etc.
Yes they charge more, you think its a charity ??? should i sell it to you for the same price i paid ? perhaps i should pay the VAT for you too ?? If you dont like the price then dont buy, its as simple as that, buy off ebay or somewhere else, but as you see you can get ripped off there too, either by price or with incorrect name of a species !! 

Theres a chilie rose spiderling on there now with the current bid at over £5 plus £5.99 p&p !! I used to sell them in my shop for £2.50 each !! Im sure whoever wins it is quite happy to pay that or they shouldnt have bid for it !
And sorry but your tiny list of arachnids (most of them very common in the hobby) doesnt really impress me, when youve got over 500 in a room (not including spiderlings) and youve been keeping them for a minimum 10yrs or more i might consider you as having some decent knowledge on them !!
Thankyou kismet, but ive been keeping reptiles, invertebrates & arachnids for well over 25 years now, some people who own petshops now have been in this hobby since before you were a sparkle in you daddys left eye !!! ive never given any missleading information to anyone and i never ripped anyone off with inflated prices, My knowledge on arachnids & reptiles is very good thankyou, so before you tar every pet shop with the same brush perhaps you should think before you open your mouth next time !!


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

I think you need to relax a little mate


----------



## Kismet (Sep 17, 2008)

The way I see it is that there can be bad traders in any industry, I make every effort not to encourage what I consider to be those poorer traders. eBay – in my opinion; if that makes you lot feel a whole world better  – is not a place where animals are ALOWED to be sold as pets. It’s against their rules – hence why reporting them gets them taken down!! 

Why would anyone want to sell on eBay when there are so many legitimate, captive audience, arachnid forums and classified and the likes online where they can sell them? Because those places are full of people who know how much a B.Smithi sling should actually cost! And how long they actually take to grow! Choosing not the advertise there is what makes me wary of the seller and I believe it also gives them a good deal more freedom to behave any way they like without gaining a poor name in the hobby.

There are plenty of European dealers with poor reputations that I wouldn’t touch with a barge pole regardless of how exciting their spiders were (not that I really give two hoots if some old smartie-pants thinks that my choice of arachnids is just not exciting enough for their tastes! Because obviously time served and number kept in a room is what makes an arachno-genius…*sigh* maybe one day I’ll give up my job and my life to throw crickets in tubs so that I too can be so clever!). There are also European dealers who I would, and do, trade with repeatedly, as would my good friends – thanks to their sterling reputation.

Where pet shops are concerned I’m sure there are great ones, ones that do know what they’re talking about. Unfortunately they’re rarely your rabbit selling, gold fish dishing, dog lead providing local pet shops who can sell you a sling with a ‘Tarantula keeping kit, with free light bulb, wood chippings and sponge’. Often, and it’s blooming unfortunate – but it’s not often much better in otherwise good Exotics shops. In the last 12 months alone I’ve seen overpriced (bought at BTS from Lee for £25…on sale on Monday as ‘Rare’ Avic for £99), mis-labelled (G.Auriostriata as (massively over priced) B.Vagans) and bad advice (H,Lividum being described as ‘tamed up’ and ‘likes to be handled’). If there are good ones out there then bless them, I don’t include you my description of bad Pet Shops and I’d gladly pay extra to cover running costs if I could examine good stock to choose a spider for myself. 

I’m no expert, I don’t proclaim to be! I just hate to see arachnids being treated poorly in the name of extreme profit. You can’t stop stupid, unknowledgeable owners from buying spiders but you can make it more difficult for bad traders to sell them to them.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Kismet said:


> The way I see it is that there can be bad traders in any industry, I make every effort not to encourage what I consider to be those poorer traders. eBay – in my opinion; if that makes you lot feel a whole world better  – is not a place where animals are ALOWED to be sold as pets. It’s against their rules – hence why reporting them gets them taken down!!
> 
> Why would anyone want to sell on eBay when there are so many legitimate, captive audience, arachnid forums and classified and the likes online where they can sell them? Because those places are full of people who know how much a B.Smithi sling should actually cost! And how long they actually take to grow! Choosing not the advertise there is what makes me wary of the seller and I believe it also gives them a good deal more freedom to behave any way they like without gaining a poor name in the hobby.
> 
> ...


yeah I agree petshops as a general rule are not good places to buy spiders at all, for the noble fairly priced and properly labeled petshops selling tarantulas out there, good on you but you are a tiny minority.


----------



## Layla (Feb 12, 2007)

I agree with Kismet on her opinion of ebay sellers. 
Ive also worked in the pet trade for 10 years and know about overhead costs but have been saddened by L. parahs being sold for 100 quid when bought in for 15 and albop slings bought for 50p and sold on for 15 pounds!
The general rule of the thumb for any 'product' live or not in the shops I have worked in has been you add on 50% to the bought price plus VAT.
If the animal is expected to hang around and not sell quickly the price ends up being more due to feeding costs but in the end the price goes down to get rid of it....:bash:


More so with this topic Id like to pick up on the warming of cold spiders/insects/inverts in general.

IF YOU EVER RECEIVE COLD INVERTS DO NOT PUT THEM STRAIGHT ON A HEAT MAT. If you warm them gently at room temperatue then increase heat slowly, nearer a heat source. To be fair in this case a mixture of sending in extremely cold weather and poor packing is probably the issue.
A great advert for wonderful ebay sellers!! :2thumb: Wooohoo go ebay invert sellers!


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Layla said:


> More so with this topic Id like to pick up on the warming of cold spiders/insects/inverts in general.
> 
> IF YOU EVER RECEIVE COLD INVERTS DO NOT PUT THEM STRAIGHT ON A HEAT MAT. If you warm them gently at room temperatue then increase heat slowly, nearer a heat source. To be fair in this case a mixture of sending in extremely cold weather and poor packing is probably the issue.
> A great advert for wonderful ebay sellers!! :2thumb: Wooohoo go ebay invert sellers!


Just thought I should say that my girl was not on a heat mat for well over half hour, due to thinking she was dead, having to excavate her and then having to clean her D:... And in that time she was in a warm room and then on my hand, and when she went 'on' the heat mat she was on the cold side of the 'tank'......
So yah C: got that one right XD


----------



## Slinkies mum (Jul 15, 2008)

Can someone please tell me the name of this seller. There is an invert seller on ebay presently called Catwoman, she previously went under the name Fastcat until suspended. She is now starting to trade as Ashley but any email add [email protected] or [email protected] is not to be trusted. There has been an awful lot of concern about this woman on the bugnation forum.


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

yep i have seen this one dont think its the same christine.....


----------



## Slinkies mum (Jul 15, 2008)

I don't know whats happening with ebay at the mo...I have two claims in re item not received and one item badly damaged tho sold as good condition.
As far as I understand it if paypal pays your claim but manages to get the money back from the seller then they just get slapped wrists. If paypal fail to recover the money then the seller may face sanctions including suspension. 
I really think they should get their act together and start imposing meaningful reprisals to bad sellers. eg. if a seller fails to send out the goods, then ignores the buyers emails and then continues to ignore paypal they should face an automatic suspension.
As for the invert section why head it as Spiders and Insects if spiders are a no no.
I had a look at that spider listing link Lynne and it had been withdrawn.


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)

lycanlord20 said:


> I think you need to relax a little mate


I dont need to relax lycan, if you thought my post sounded heated then perhaps you shouldnt read too much into things, typed text is hard to put context into.

What i am sick of is people who dont know diddly squat about running a pet shop (or perhaps they think they do because they were a shop assistant)
If you dont like the prices then dont shop there, just the same as if you dont like the price of something on ebay.....end of!

As for ebay, they dont care, the only interest they have is improving their bank balance.


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

I understand and agree with you, but you do need to calm down, you made it personal with kismet, and suggesting that people dont have decent knowledge unless they have been keeping more than 10 years is ridiculous.
And to be fair it is often the people who have been in the hobby since the begining that are wrong as they seem to be very set in there ways and still do things the old ways etc.
Now I have personally kept for about 9 years I dont have 500 in a room
but thats my choice, all im saying is that just because some people dont have a huge collections it doesnt mean they dont have any "decent knowledge"
your obviously older than some of us so show it and grow up a bit mate


----------



## gizzard (May 5, 2008)

i have been keeping inverts since just last april but with the amount of research i do and dedication i have to my animals i know a hell of a lot more about them than someone who has kept emps for 10 years! it doesnt matter how long you have been in the hobby, its how much you care about your animals. and having atleast a room full of 500 is bloody rediculous! how are you meant to care for each one of them individually? your not! and if they are being kept there to be sold they are not going to be put in a nice setup! just what shows them off best! 
there hasnt been a single "normal" pet shop i have ever been in that has kept even an emp correctly! they are kept on sand to show them off, and yes it is temporary but the person who buys it will probably take the pet shops word for it that it is in the correct setup already! its not like they would say "no, were keeping it wrong and endagering its life, please dont listen to us".
sorry to hijack your thread but there are too many people who feel it is their sworn duty to piss people off through a computer!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

The_Real_Moreliaman said:


> I dont need to relax lycan, if you thought my post sounded heated then perhaps you shouldnt read too much into things


maybe you should read a little bit more, if you look at what Kismet said, she didnt say every single pet shop she said bad pet shops, what she was doing was putting ebay sellers, bad pet shops ect, into the same bracket and saying that people should be steered towards reputable dealers, no one said you didnt run your petshop in a fair way, and you obviously know better than everyone else, id be careful up there if you lose balance its a long way down off your pedastle.


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

SiUK said:


> maybe you should read a little bit more, if you look at what Kismet said, she didnt say every single pet shop she said bad pet shops, what she was doing was putting ebay sellers, bad pet shops ect, into the same bracket and saying that people should be steered towards reputable dealers, no one said you didnt run your petshop in a fair way, and you obviously know better than everyone else, id be careful up there if you lose balance its a long way down off your pedastle.


 :lol2: Great post Si!!


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)

LMAO.....what a funny bunch.......1's now telling me i couldnt possibly care for 500 tarantulas, sorry but if you find your struggling to look after what you have & that 500+ tarantulas would be impossible to care for....then sell some of yours, i managed to feed/clean & breed them for years with no problems.
What certianly is clear is that most of youve been visiting bad shops & then whinging about it on here instead of getting something done about it, call the local council, if they still dont take action them email your local MP
Im sorry lycan.....i wasnt aware you could learn everything in a few years.....owww look...people coming in claiming ive verbally attacked someone....then...making childish comments themselves....pot ??? kettle????.. asking me to grow up when a few of the kiddies are poppin in to throw toys around...well...<sigh>


----------



## gizzard (May 5, 2008)

.......
.......


.......



anyone else feel like punching him?


----------



## Kismet (Sep 17, 2008)

He's a little bit special! :flrt:

I dunno about you lot but I'm enjoying him, RFUK has never been so exciting as since he started sending abusive little angry rants into my PM box!

He has no idea at all what any of us is talking about at all...he's aaaaaangry that he once had a pet shop - that obviously cost a lot! Now he has neither the spids nor the shop so I have no real idea what his beef is about at all!

Either way I think he's fun...though I'm guessing this is going to get closed soon which will be a shame. *sigh*


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

The_Real_Moreliaman said:


> owww look...people coming in claiming ive verbally attacked someone....then...making childish comments themselves....pot ??? kettle????.. asking me to grow up when a few of the kiddies are poppin in to throw toys around...well...<sigh>


I stayed out of it completely until I saw the very rude PMs you sent my girlfriend, so I have every right to comment, talk about throwing toys around and making childish comments, I could not even quote your expletive filled PMs on here without getting banned, and yes it is childish when you feel the need to stoop to the level of playground insults your PMs contain, which you appear to be condemning here, so the pot and kettle comment is quite apt..... for you.

Tbh you have missed the point, your so wrapped up in your own little world of pet shops and everyone criticising them that you are missing what has actually been said and even when its been explained to you, your ignoring it, and trying to say its other people that are being stupid, quite frankly your PMs are practically incoherent piffling that make little sense and portray you as a raving loon.


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

nobody ever said you could learn everything in a matter of a few years, 
But I would feel more than comfortable saying that a lot of people I know that have only been in the hobby for 3 or 4 years would have the same knowledge as a keeper with many more years experience than I do.
Like i said I have been keeping a fairly long time and I will freely admit that there are some fairly new keepers that probably know more than me


----------



## gizzard (May 5, 2008)

print screen the PM's you recieved from him and send them to the admin. get him suspended. 
its just crap coming on here to start an argument that nobody wanted.

leave or be gotten rid of...


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)

siuk, youve only got what i sent....she sent plenty of insulting things to me...but seeing as its your g/f then it must be true eh !! ... darn....perhaps i should run and get my g/f....let her fight my verbal battles for me....some people need to get a life on here !
Thats a great idea gizz...because lets face it, its always fair to ban someone for standing up against something they belive in.....perhaps everyone thats spoken out against me should be banned too eh !!..glad your not a mod, life would be unfair on here!


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)

gizzard said:


> .......
> .......
> 
> 
> ...



OMG....im scared, any more of the lynch mob want to make idle threats ?? :lol2:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

The_Real_Moreliaman said:


> siuk, youve only got what i sent....she sent plenty of insulting things to me...but seeing as its your g/f then it must be true eh !! ... darn....perhaps i should run and get my g/f....let her fight my verbal battles for me....some people need to get a life on here !
> Thats a great idea gizz...because lets face it, its always fair to ban someone for standing up against something they belive in.....perhaps everyone thats spoken out against me should be banned too eh !!..glad your not a mod, life would be unfair on here!


In case you didn’t notice, the initial disagreement was between you and her, go back and look if you cant remember that far back, so it wasn’t my verbal battle in the first place to let her fight, although you clearly don’t read properly anyway else you wouldn’t of got your knickers in a twist in the first place, I read what she sent you in fact I was sat with her when she sent it, and not once did she resort to low level swearing in a pathetic attempt to try and win an argument, you claim that you have been in the hobby years but you come across like your 15 years old, you don’t listen to what anyone has said and then you reply by being rude, it really is childish surely you can see that?

As for what you just said to Gizzard did you even read what he wrote anyway, im guessing no because you only pick out the bits you want to hear, he said that you should be banned for swearing and being aggressive in the PMs, then you said everyone else in this thread that disagreed with you should be banned, I didn’t see any of us swearing please point it out to me if I have missed it?

There’s no point in reporting you, because if im honest you’re a funny guy you seem to have some sort of keyboard spasms where you start blurting out swear words and incomprehendable sentences, we have had a good laugh, and on top of that everyone can see your true colours anyway.


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)

Yeah, your girlfriend has shown a few of her true colours in the PMs shes sent !!
Thankfully shes on ignore now, something she didnt want to do to me, i guess she just wanted to keep comming back with insults & then run to her b/friend !








Im so sorry if my spelling & punctuation isnt up to you strict standards, perhaps its because your not worth the small effort. If you are having trouble understanding anything i type, im sure your teacher could help you next time your in class.
As for the "low level swearing" you claim ive bombared your g/friend with..jeez get over it, she was quite adpt at dishing it back.... I think if you look around you might be able to buy her a spine, get yourself one there whilst your at it eh ! Its just the internet, get over it.
you come across like your 15 years old ??? thats because ive dropped down to your level !


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


The_Real_Moreliaman said:


> Yeah, your girlfriend has shown a few of her true colours in the PMs shes sent !!
> Thankfully shes on ignore now, something she didnt want to do to me, i guess she just wanted to keep comming back with insults & then run to her b/friend !
> 
> 
> ...


and this my freinds is the rambleings of a school child!!!! :lol2:


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

I agree :lol:
fighting back to something send just short of 2 weeks ago is just a little bit
sad/obsessive lol


----------



## entomology (Mar 29, 2008)

mak it easy just get a mod to delete this thread as its gone on for too long.


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Both sides grow up, especially linch mobs... jsut leave the thread and be done with it, get on with your lives.. more concerning things to discuss in the world than to argue for over a week or whatever


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)

lycanlord20 said:


> I agree :lol:
> fighting back to something send just short of 2 weeks ago is just a little bit
> sad/obsessive lol


Sorry but unlike some poeple my life doesnt revolve around this site.

anyone else want to add their 10ps worth ??



C_Strike said:


> Both sides grow up, especially linch mobs... jsut leave the thread and be done with it, get on with your lives.. more concerning things to discuss in the world than to argue for over a week or whatever


Glad to see theres some on here with a decent level of maturity


----------



## Kismet (Sep 17, 2008)

No way is this thread still going on! :2thumb:

I've been away on holidays but I'm warmed to know that the irrationally angry shouty sweary man is still throwing out spiteful and yet completely pointless rants. 

You go Mr Man!

I don't really mind what happens to this thread, close it, delete it…

I just can’t bring myself to care…not now that I'm on The_Real_Moreliaman's ignore list.  Why there’s very little purpose to my life anymore...I can only hope that someone else misunderstands something that I write and that they too then send me a similar barrage of largely illegible abuse. :flrt:

My only other hope is that maybe some other girl out there will be the next lucky one, that she too will make a some kind of comment that can only be totally misunderstood the way that The_Real_Moreliaman can. I envy the ferocious onslaught of stupid that was once mine own. 

Ah well I guess we all move on. Good luck with it all Mr Moreliman sir, it’s been fun. Long may you seethe in your mania :thumb:. xxx


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

arguee 1 says..
'*YOU'RE A BOOGER HEAD*' ....


arguee 2 replies
' _NO, YOU ARE..... YOU'RE A BIG BOOGER HEAD_' ...


arguee1
'*SHUT UP YOU BUMFACE*' ... 

arguee2
'_NO YOU'RE A BUMFACE_!' ...


.....

seee where this is going?


...
.. nowhere...


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)

C_Strike said:


> arguee 1 says..
> '*YOU'RE A BOOGER HEAD*' ....
> 
> 
> ...












I see kismet has decided to add more dribble ...i guess shes got more free time now its the school holidays......:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Since when can six year olds keep tarantulas.....let alone use the internet without parental supervision..... what odd times we live in.


----------

